# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Thế giới Games > Game Online - MMO >  địa ❦ chỉ ✤ ip ✦ có ❉ thật ❉ sự ✿ ảnh ✦ hưởng ✦ tới ❦ thứ ◕‿-  hạng ✣ website ✲ ?

## dinhduan911

ĐỊA ๑ CHỈ ❈ IP ✥ có ❦ thiệt ❥ SỰ ~.~ ảnh ✲ HƯỞNG ~.~ tới ๑ cụm từ ✤ cụm từ ❈ WEBSITE ❦ ? xem thêm: sửa máy tính tại nhà quận bình thạnh Chuyên Nghiệp
Lâu lắm rồi tôi cũng chưa lắm cơ hội viết bài bác liên hệ đến lĩnh vực SEO❧ nên dạng theo đề nghị thứ có bạn thời bữa nay tôi sẽ tiếp chuyện mần một bài bác can hệ đến SEO béng một lôi cuốn đề pa rất nhiều bạn băn khoăn❣ đấy là Địa chỉ IP mực tàu máy chủ có ảnh hưởng tới thứ hạng mức website✲ hay là dùng lắm website tặng một IP lắm sao chẳng❧ công website vệ rành có cần khác IP không✪ với cạc cú hỏi cực loại như rứa✲ bạn sẽ nhiều củng đáp trong suốt bài viết lách nà❧
TRƯỚC hết✪ ĐỊA CHỈ IP LÀ giống۩
phăng chi tiết kễnh niệm nào là bạn có dạng tính trên Wikipedia~❈~ ở đây tớ sẽ thể hiện đơn cách ngắn gọn gàng và dễ hiểu nhất✤
Trên vá víu trường học Internet❦ danh thiếp thèm bị sẽ kết tiếp đồng nhau ưng chuẩn một địa chỉ để tử thi định cụm từ cữ váng vất bị và địa chỉ nào là là Địa chỉ IP❦ Giả sử lót bạn gửi một thơ dại điện tử (email) tới đơn địa chỉ nào đó❣ máy tính hạnh mực bạn cũng nếu như thi hài toan xuể địa chỉ IP của người dìm email đó mà thường nhật chúng ta giò khỏ địa chỉ IP để gửi thơ song sẽ khỏ địa chỉ email mức họ✪ và địa chỉ email ngữ họ hỉ đặng cứt kinh qua đến địa chỉ IP mức máy chủ nhấn thư duyệt hệ thống Máy chủ tên xứ (Domain Name Server – DNS)۞
cùng các địa chỉ IP đặt hoạt rượu cồn đặng trên Internet phải để cấp vị tổ chức lắm thẩm quyền tương ứng với dạo đít vực địa lý❈ tỉ dụ như ở ngọc trai Á – yên bình Dương thời có APNIC❧ và ở tìm kiếm quốc gia cũng nhiều đơn bởi giàu nhiệm mùa vội vàng phân phát và quản ngại lý địa chỉ IP như Việt Nam thì có VNNIC◕‿- 
cầm ĐỊA CHỈ IP lắm hệ trọng chi tới WEBSITE❈
đơn điều hiển nhiên là cạc website mức chúng mỗ sẽ xuể đặt trên những máy chủ vật lý phanh tại các trung tâm màng tang liệu hồn và tùy theo lóng xê vụ nhưng mà website sẽ nhiều địa chỉ IP riêng hay là IP dùng chung✪
tỉ dụ nếu dùng xích mùa mượn máy chủ phết lý thì ta sẽ lắm đơn IP riêng nổi kết tiếp tục đến máy chủ đó~✤~ tương tự cùng VPS bởi hệ thống còn sử dụng là hoàn trả rõ tách biệt๑ đương nếu dùng xê mùa Web Hosting bình thường mỗ sẽ giàu địa chỉ IP dùng chung do cạc website sẽ thắng trên với đơn Webserver với với một màng lập❈ chúng mỗ cũng giàu trạng thái chuốc IP riêng tặng nhách mùa Web Hosting nếu như nhà cung cấp lắm hỗ trợ✦
Như ráng vớ website mực chúng ta đều nhiều đơn địa chỉ IP nhằm thây định để máy chủ nào đang lưu tích trữ nó๑ chỉ là chúng min sử dụng gã vùng và hệ thống phân dẫn giải địa chỉ IP thắng giàu dạng truy cập vào duyệt đơn tên xứ dễ nhá song thôi۩
vì sao LẠI lắm hổ NIỆM IP RIÊNG thắng biếu SEO✚
Những gì tớ biểu lộ ở trên bạn lắm thể tự hiểu vào rằng nếu sử dụng IP riêng tặng website❉ thời Google sẽ thây định chúng min sử dụng hệ thống riêng không trung không trung giả dụ dùng chung۩ Điều nào là tránh đặng cạc xui ro nhát xây dựng tập hợp có website vệ rõ đặt Google nghĩ rằng danh thiếp website nè là một chủ sở hữu riêng۩ chả bị vạc “hội đồng”๑ hay chúng mỗ cho rằng các website với IP với nhau mà lại trỏ link cho nhau sẽ chả TỐT✿ Google biết và nhìn nhận điều nà là spam◕‿- 
Tuy nhiên điều này là có chửa giàu chứng dẫn chuẩn xác mà lại chỉ là đồn đãi đoán✚ phải bạn hở từng dùng Web Hosting đồng IP chung đứt cũng có thể hiểu rằng chập dùng IP chung website hỉ lắm đẳng cấp thông thường và không bị phát do một trong suốt cạc website dùng IP đấy bị phát❈ điều nà có chửa trên dưới xảy ra✲
thay sử dụng IP CHUNG nhiều hình HƯỞNG đến SEO không trung✚
Riêng bản thân thể mình sau giàu năm công SEO và giàu lắm hệ thống website chính nhiều➹ website rệ rõ lắm✪ nhút nhát sử dụng IP chung đã SEO thông thường và lắm thứ hạng được❈ nếu như nhiều ảnh hưởng❦ thời lót chúng min dời máy chủ từ bỏ Việt Nam ra nước ngoài năng ngược lại thì trong suốt 1 tuần tra đầu đẳng cấp của website giàu trạng thái sẽ lên xuống❦ song giang xâu gọi là “trường đoản cú khóa dance”◕‿-  song sau đấy thì man di sự hỉ yên ổn nếu như website tớ chớ quách spam❈ cốc backlink dẫn đến bị phân phát✥
danh thiếp website rệ rõ thứ yếu ngữ tao đều dùng IP chung hết bởi vì tớ không muốn tốn tiền biếu một cái mà tôi có chửa toàn nó bổ ích hay chẳng✲ và thuật trưởng 1 website trong hệ thống vệ tinh mình bị đẩn vô sandbox thì cạc website tê đều bình an vô sự๑
tuy rằng nhiên❦ nếu như bạn đặng website trên một nhích mùa Web Hosting dùng IP nhiều quá có website spam๑ nội dung đồi trụy๑…thời sẽ giàu một chút hình hưởng✥
nhiều có người quan liêu niệm rằng sử dụng IP riêng sẽ đánh website lẹ hơn✦۩ Điều nào lại càng sai vì chập dùng máy chủ riêng nhiều dạng sẽ công website bạn chóng hơn mà địa chỉ IP riêng chứ giàu ý nghĩa chi trớt việc này hết๑ Vai trò thứ địa chỉ IP chỉ là thi thể toan váng vất bị đang chứa chấp quạ liệu thần hồn website đó❉
Thêm đơn lý bởi vì nữa nổi dùng IP riêng đấy là nhiều thể dùng làm chứng chỉ SSL riêng (như làm chứng chỉ chuốc ở Comodo không hạn)❥ nhưng mà hiện da phần các nhà cung vội dịch vụ hosting đều dùng cPanel nhưng mà cPanel bây chừ hỉ tương trợ SNI giúp nhiều trạng thái sử dụng làm chứng chỉ SSL riêng song chẳng cần tới IP riêng❣
Bản thân thể Google cũng hiểu rằng da phần danh thiếp website trên internet hiện là dùng chung IP cho nên điều nè là chẳng cần thiết۩ có chửa tường thuật nếu bạn lắm sử dụng CloudFlare thì cũng là dùng IP chung trên hệ thống mực tàu họ và điều nè cũng không ảnh hưởng◕‿-

----------

